# inexpensive hotels for drive down to Guadalajara



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a reasonable hotel in Guaymas? Or Mazatlan?
I'm driving down April 1st and would love to have the names of hotels
on the way the you would reccomend. Thanks very much, Barbara


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Barb, what is your budget/price range, inexpensive means different things to different travelers...

In Guaymas I stay at the Mar de Cortez around 600 pesos /$48.00 USD a night...

In Mazatlan I have stayed at the Siesta for 300 pesos /$24.00 USD a night.....suerte y paz


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't hardwire my stops ... if you get an early, early start from Nogales, Navojoa is pretty easy by dark with three hotels as you enter town on your right. From there you can make Tepic but I can't find my hotel info there. As I remember go thru town on highway 15 and there's a great hotel/restaurant combination just before the last Pemex on your left. The Pemex looks like a truck stop


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

*s*



chicois8 said:


> Barb, what is your budget/price range, inexpensive means different things to different travelers...
> 
> In Guaymas I stay at the Mar de Cortez around 600 pesos /$48.00 USD a night...
> 
> In Mazatlan I have stayed at the Siesta for 300 pesos /$24.00 USD a night.....suerte y paz


Thanks for the repsonses. I think of budget nowdays as $50-$60 USD a night


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

barbclip said:


> Thanks for the repsonses. I think of budget nowdays as $50-$60 USD a night


I was thinking with the stop for border crossing and paperwork I probably wont
get past Guymas.

I'll check out Mar de Cortez and Siesta


----------

